# merry christmas



## jack hust (Dec 25, 2003)

its here i hope you all have a wonderful day and get every thing you want


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 25, 2003)

sure did, i hope the same for you.. merry christmas to you too


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 25, 2003)

Merry Cristmas Jack, Admin, and fellow Anasci members!


----------



## FUZO (Dec 26, 2003)

HELLO JACK AND MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Chimp (Dec 26, 2003)

Merry X-mas a day late to everybody! Had a very busy day yesterday. Although it was great! Hope your day was to.


----------

